# Petition! - Please take 2 minutes to help our hobby!



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 17, 2009)

Please log in and sign the petition to help change the shipping laws.  Then automatically send the letters to your reps.

http://www.rallycongress.com/tarantula-shipping/2714/shipping-tarantulas-usps/


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## nikinizor (Dec 17, 2009)

done! thank you for the effort in putting it together Ken! I was the first person in Nevada to send the petition!


----------



## jb7741 (Dec 17, 2009)

Done.

Thanks for taking the time Ken.


----------



## Moltar (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed. Ken, you are the man.


----------



## nicholo85 (Dec 17, 2009)

May I also suggest to mention that being able to ship tarantulas legally with USPS can discourage illegal smuggling of wild caught specimens from foreign countries. Being able to breed and ship the species locally would provide the supply for hobbyists and thus, would satisfy the demand for tarantulas without outsourcing wild caught specimens.


----------



## rvtjonny (Dec 17, 2009)

You are the first person from Rhode Island to sign this petition!

Your email to Sen. Jack Reed (D RI) sent!
Your email to Sen. Sheldon Whitehouse (D RI) sent!
Your email to Rep. James R. Langevin (D RI-2) sent!


----------



## KJE (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank you, Ken!


----------



## JC (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed.


----------



## flamesbane (Dec 17, 2009)

First from TN...I won't be the last though.


----------



## flamesbane (Dec 17, 2009)

Has this been posted on all the tarantula forums? Also, I hope all the local group leaders share this with their group.


----------



## joshuai (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed and sent, First from alaska!!! Thanks ken!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 17, 2009)

*yes*



flamesbane said:


> Has this been posted on all the tarantula forums? Also, I hope all the local group leaders share this with their group.


I posted on most bug boards.  I will be posting on reptile boards too later.  And yes people please repost other places and even email other people you know to come sign.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Dec 17, 2009)

sighned..........


----------



## Lunar (Dec 17, 2009)

First from Georgia to sign ZING!


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed


----------



## LeilaNami (Dec 17, 2009)

P.jasonius and I signed as well.


----------



## pouchedrat (Dec 17, 2009)

Second one from Maryland, weee!


----------



## flamesbane (Dec 17, 2009)

Can this be stickied?


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 17, 2009)

*sticky*



flamesbane said:


> Can this be stickied?


Please don't sticky for a couple days just cause people don't read the stickies all the time.  They do read new conversations.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not giving up on this if I have to petition again and again and write more letters, this is the only way we are going to get them to change the laws is BUG (no pun intended) the hell out of them!


----------



## Abby (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed!
and I also paid for the letters to be delivered.


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 17, 2009)

i signed too


----------



## flamesbane (Dec 17, 2009)

100+ signatures!


----------



## Stopdroproll (Dec 17, 2009)

First from NJ lol...


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 17, 2009)

*keep going*

we are over 200 letter sent now!  keep going!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 17, 2009)

*now*

Over 300 now!


----------



## Smitty78 (Dec 17, 2009)

5th from Washington. I posted this to my facebook as well. Friends, family can sign this even if they are not in the hobby.


----------



## AK_Loner (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed and mailed! 

I also Forwarded this petition to a lot of contacts to be signed.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 17, 2009)

Mailed!

I wish we could just send the Commander in Chief a letter and a free T as a token of goodwill but I don't think that would be a good idea--Secret service would probably destroy the package.  Plus, it's a felony at the moment.


----------



## Dark241993 (Dec 17, 2009)

first from VA =D


----------



## Exo (Dec 17, 2009)

jebbewocky said:


> Plus, it's a felony at the moment.


Not if you use Fedex! It's against company policy, but I don't think they can charge you.


----------



## Tindalos (Dec 17, 2009)

Dibs......


----------



## Ictinike (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed.
890-


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed and posted on my facebook page.

3rd in Wisconsin to do so.  I have a feeling I know who one of the others are but I'm wondering who the person from Point was who signed because that's just down the road from me.


----------



## JDeRosa (Dec 17, 2009)

jebbewocky said:


> Mailed!
> 
> I wish we could just send the Commander in Chief a letter and a free T as a token of goodwill but I don't think that would be a good idea--Secret service would probably destroy the package.  Plus, it's a felony at the moment.


HAHA I was thinking the same thing. Obama is from Kenya, I would have liked to give him an OBT (also from Kenya), but he is probably a beginer and should probably start with something like a Rosey.


----------



## JDeRosa (Dec 17, 2009)

nicholo85 said:


> May I also suggest to mention that being able to ship tarantulas legally with USPS can discourage illegal smuggling of wild caught specimens from foreign countries. Being able to breed and ship the species locally would provide the supply for hobbyists and thus, would satisfy the demand for tarantulas without outsourcing wild caught specimens.


Thanks for the advice. I put that in mine. 6th from Florida.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 17, 2009)

Exo said:


> Not if you use Fedex! It's against company policy, but I don't think they can charge you.



They might not be able to ship to the White House though.



JDeRosa said:


> HAHA I was thinking the same thing. Obama is from Kenya, I would have liked to give him an OBT (also from Kenya), but he is probably a beginer and should probably start with something like a Rosey.


His _dad_ was from Kenya.  He was born in Hawaii IIRC.  I wonder if there are any Hawaiian T's?


----------



## Amelia (Dec 17, 2009)

Would anyone object to making a Facebook Group or Causes page for this? I don't see why anyone would.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed & Sent.. Thanks Ken!


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Dec 17, 2009)

Scribbled and Signed! Got my Facebook, Myspace, Twitter, and Yahoo friends to sign it too


----------



## barabootom (Dec 17, 2009)

Signed and sent, but I wasn't the first from Wisconsin.


----------



## Redneck (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I dont know if this reply is good or bad or just an automated responce.. More than likely an automated responce.. But this is what I just recieved from one of my Senators... 





> Dear Tommy Bowley,
> 
> Thank you for contacting my offices. Your correspondence has been received, and we will respond to you as quickly as possible. A copy of your message is attached below for your records.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 17, 2009)

done...............


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Dec 17, 2009)

Me too. Almost 500 so far.


----------



## Adversary (Dec 18, 2009)

Done!

Javier, your letters are on the way to Congress!

Your email to Sen. Barbara Boxer (D CA) sent!
Your email to Sen. Dianne Feinstein (D CA) sent!
Your email to Rep. Jerry McNerney (D CA-11) sent!
Did you know?

You are the 39th person from California to sign this petition!


----------



## Teal (Dec 18, 2009)

*Signed!

I was the 40th person from California lol *


----------



## CodeWilster (Dec 18, 2009)

Signed!

Link sent to dozens of family members and friends, posted on facebook, and my forehead too! 

Here it is again!

http://www.rallycongress.com/tarantula-shipping/2714/shipping-tarantulas-usps/


----------



## luckie_couture (Dec 18, 2009)

Signed!  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 18, 2009)

I also send this to all my friends and relatives for them to sign to help us
Am sure all your friends and relatives will do this for you if you ask such thing
Anastasia


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 18, 2009)

jebbewocky said:


> I wonder if there are any Hawaiian T's?


_A. avic_ is an introduced species there, iirc.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 18, 2009)

*over*

over 600 letters now!   Doing nicely.


----------



## Castano (Dec 18, 2009)

*3 letters send*

Have send the maximum impact, three letters to Congress. is cost 9.00 for it is for good.


----------



## Abby (Dec 18, 2009)

I had my mother and bother sign up also.
It gives me a chance to catch up, talk about Ts, and then they get to help


----------



## violentblossom (Dec 18, 2009)

rednecklivin said:


> Well I dont know if this reply is good or bad or just an automated responce.. More than likely an automated responce.. But this is what I just recieved from one of my Senators...


I'm in Texas, too, and John Cornyn didn't send me a damned thing.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 18, 2009)

Automatic reply I got from Sen. Russ Feingold:

Dear Friend,

 Thank you for taking the time to e-mail me and let me know your thoughts on matters of concern to you. Hearing from Wisconsinites is my most important source of information and one of the things I enjoy most about my job.

 Constituents who have included their name, e-mail address, and mailing address in their message will receive a response from me addressing the issues raised.  If you did not include an e-mail and mailing address, I encourage you to resend your original message with this information (visit http://feingold.senate.gov/contact.html to resubmit your contact information and message).

 If you have a time sensitive question, please feel free to contact one of my offices by calling one of the numbers listed below.

 Thank you for writing me, I look forward to hearing from you on other issues of importance to you.

    Sincerely,

    Russell D. Feingold
    United States Senator



I included my name, email adress, and mailing info in my message so I look forward to hearing something.  It's doubtful that it'll be anytime soon but I'll post it when I get it.


----------



## Shanigirl (Dec 18, 2009)

I signed up!


----------



## pearldrummer (Dec 19, 2009)

Signed and sent!


----------



## Ariel (Dec 19, 2009)

Signed!!! 

4th person from nebraska.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 19, 2009)

*about*

about to hit 1000 come on we need lots more than that still 

Please repost when and where you can


----------



## ranchulas (Dec 19, 2009)

Signed! Fingers crossed.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 19, 2009)

Over 900 letters sent! that's nice! i wish i could help you and i hope this letters will make it! good luck on it :worship:

cheers,

//Tiago


----------



## Oasis Inverts (Dec 19, 2009)

Done............


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 19, 2009)

Yay, I'm the 69th signature from CA!!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 20, 2009)

*very close*

we should hit 1000 tonight!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 20, 2009)

*one more*

one more hits 1000!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 20, 2009)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> one more hits 1000!


so, how many needed to get attention?


----------



## JC (Dec 20, 2009)

Its over 1000!


----------



## DDaake (Dec 21, 2009)

18th in Florida! 

1000? pfft there's more hobbyists than that here on AB. Who's slackin'? 

Happy Holidays, Dustin


----------



## whitewolf (Dec 21, 2009)

*A reply back from 1 thought I'd share what one said*

December 21, 2009


Dear Ms. ------,



Thank you for contacting me with your thoughts and concerns.  I appreciate hearing your views on the important issues of our day.



As a new Member of Congress, it is important to me that I know the views and concerns of my constituents.  Please know that I will keep your thoughts in mind should any legislation or hearings pertaining to this issue come before the U.S. House of Representatives. 



Again, thank you for taking the time to contact me.  I am honored to represent you in the U.S. House of Representatives.  If you have any additional questions or concerns, please feel free to contact one of my offices or visit my website at www.house.gov/olson. 





Very respectfully,

Pete Olson
Member of Congress


----------



## dirty munky (Dec 21, 2009)

#20 from Fl


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 22, 2009)

*keep*

keep going people.  I know there are a lot of people on here just not taking the 2 seconds to go sign.


----------



## sharpfang (Dec 22, 2009)

*Great job on Support!*

Everyone.......Just take a minute like Ken said........One minute, to better the hobby...........Easy descision 
- Jason - Only 76th in Cali w/ 20 million people.......Please help !
Thanx Ken :worship:- The Brown Family


----------



## Devil'sRival (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm the 3rd person to sign from Louisiana. There's only 1,086 that's signed. I'm sure we'll need more than that.

I'm posting it on other forums and any other place I can think of.


----------



## Aunt Ant (Dec 22, 2009)

You bet I signed Ken! And I'll spread the word.

I wonder if the senators and congressman are aware of the legality of tarantulas where I live... Well, that's for another petition and letter writing campaign I suppose


----------



## codykrr (Dec 22, 2009)

9th from missouri to sign...


----------



## Big B (Dec 22, 2009)

I was the second in WA, state


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 22, 2009)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> keep going people.  I know there are a lot of people on here just not taking the 2 seconds to go sign.


It also takes about that same amount of time to post it on Facebook and any other social networking site that you use.


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Dec 22, 2009)

*signed*

27th person in Texas to sign and proud of it lol;P

Tim "The Scorpion Lord"


----------



## flamesbane (Dec 24, 2009)

Everyone should make sure to get your extended family to sign when you see them over the holidays


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Dec 24, 2009)

Signed! 14th from GA.


----------



## scar is my t (Dec 25, 2009)

15th from PA


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 26, 2009)

---Bump---


----------



## Noshownate (Dec 29, 2009)

Done i guess im the 21'st person in Florida!


----------



## Xian (Dec 31, 2009)

Got a call from our congressman's aid today. He wanted to talk about shipping tarantulas.


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 31, 2009)

I signed it a few days ago, just forgot to post that I did. ;P


----------



## mandipants (Dec 31, 2009)

Done!  Doesn't anyone bother researching what they are banning before they ban it?  What about GMO's?  Those don't even have to be labeled, and we're EATING them.  But oh, no!  Keep the scary spiders out of the mail!  We don't want some unknowing mail person to end up with (worst case scenario) muscle cramps!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Dec 31, 2009)

Xian said:


> Got a call from our congressman's aid today. He wanted to talk about shipping tarantulas.


You serious?   Let me know if you need any help with that.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 31, 2009)

A call is something really good! wow! i wouldnt imagine that happening from a petition. I hope u guys can make it x) 

good luck!


----------



## Xian (Dec 31, 2009)

Since I missed his call yesterday. I returned it today. I talked to the congressman's aid. It was a follow-up call. I made a few good points with the help of Ken. He said that there is currently no legislation containing anything related to this issue. But assured me that our congressman tends to side with pet owners on issues. So hopefully enough of us making them aware of thisa issue will in fact allow some legislation to be brought into their discussions.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 31, 2009)

Xian said:


> But assured me that our congressman tends to side with pet owners on issues.


Not too surprised about a line like that seeing as many if not most households have one type of pet or another.


----------



## Xian (Dec 31, 2009)

PrimalTaunt said:


> Not too surprised about a line like that seeing as many if not most households have one type of pet or another.


Yea, it was all safe political talk, that's for sure!


----------



## Big B (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for taking it to the next level/ following up with that. :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Jan 1, 2010)

Signed!  Thanks, Ken!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 2, 2010)

Sign the Petition : 1,272 Letters and Emails Sent So Far ;D keep it up my friends!


----------



## Twitch Boy (Jan 4, 2010)

First from WY!

I'm moving to AK in two months and Quinne is coming with me whether the USPS likes it or not.


----------



## Dyn (Jan 4, 2010)

Did you know?

You are the first person from Mississippi to sign this petition!


----------



## Scolaratari (Jan 4, 2010)

Signed, good luck


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 4, 2010)

Keep this one up top.  Bump!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 4, 2010)

sure it needs to be. double bump x)


----------



## GForce14063 (Jan 5, 2010)

signed sealed and delivered.


----------



## flamesbane (Jan 5, 2010)

Got a response from senator:

Thanks for getting in touch with me regarding U.S. Postal Service regulations governing the shipping of tarantulas.


At this time, the Senate hasn't considered any legislation related to your concern. However, I've taken the liberty of forwarding your comments to officials at the U.S. Postal Service, and I've asked that they contact you directly. I'm sure they'll be able to provide you with some helpful information, and I'll keep your comments in mind as Postal Service issues are discussed and debated in Washington and in Tennessee.

Sincerely,

Lamar


----------



## BlackCat (Jan 7, 2010)

Signed! 5th from Kansas! Up to 1,356 signatures.


----------



## Redneck (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got 3 more signatures.. I finally got my Mom, PoPs, and Sister to sign this petition.. I am working on others to get it signed even more!!


----------



## Fasciatum (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't sign, it says my zip code is incorrect? Can it be because I'm from Denmark?


----------



## Redneck (Jan 10, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> Can't sign, it says my zip code is incorrect? Can it be because I'm from Denmark?


Possibly.. Denmark is not part of the US is it?


----------



## Xian (Jan 10, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> Can't sign, it says my zip code is incorrect? Can it be because I'm from Denmark?


Yea, it automatically sends it to your U.S. Senators and Congressmen. Since you're from Denmark, you have none of those. Thanks For the Effort Though!


----------



## BatGirl (Jan 10, 2010)

*down with usps - let's use the internet or private delivery companies and drive 'em out of business!*

I don't know if I'd trust the friggin' post office with a tarantula anyway, something about my being around incompetent government employees for too long I guess. Also, I've seen too much mail delivered to the wrong place, packages lost (no decent tracking system), and insane damage to packages... let them finish shooting themselves in the foot, privatization is better anyhow - so who cares what their bloody policy is? :?

I'd want it delivered by preferably Federal Express (very reliable and professional) and secondly by United Parcel Service (almost as good of a service). :clap:


----------



## QuantumGears (Jan 11, 2010)

Signed!!!!!


----------



## gride225 (Jan 11, 2010)

17th to sign from PA!!


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jan 14, 2010)

#15 from MI  Take THAT senseless shipping laws!


----------



## Kirsten (Jan 14, 2010)

Signed.  That was all I was going to write, but it said my message was too short and had to be at least 10 characters.  This oughta do it.:?


----------



## ReMoVeR (Jan 14, 2010)

Fasciatum said:


> Can't sign, it says my zip code is incorrect? Can it be because I'm from Denmark?


You cant because you are from denmark! it's US only ;S i wish i could sign too x)

//Tiago


----------



## drdoody (Jan 14, 2010)

OK, I signed it. I signed it because I don't think that the USPS should refuse to carry spiders. Because that is stupid. And stupid things should be petitioned against.

But who wants the United States Postal Service handling their spiders? Since moving to Fresno two years ago, I've had five Netflix movies stolen, one package that never arrived and two that got here, but had been cut open and cherrypicked over. And things weren't all that better in Texas. The USPS is a morass of bureaucratic ineptitude that makes North Korea like a Swiss watch. Seriously, if there's ever a nuclear war and the highest guy left in the Chain Of Command is the Postmaster General, shoot yourself. In the face. With a bazooka. Because there is no way in Hell you want to be involved in anything that is in any way associated with the US Postal Service. They're just that bad. 

Sure, if you want your spiders shipped USPS, you should be able to. But there is no way I'm going to do that to myself or my spiders.


----------



## Malkavian (Jan 18, 2010)

Signed!  10th from NC


----------



## Selket (Jan 26, 2010)

I got this back:



> Thank you for contacting me about U.S. Postal Service guidelines on shipping tarantulas through the mail. I understand your concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing how there is no legislation currently pending about this, is there any way to get some legislation going?


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 26, 2010)

Done!  Sorry I missed this thread the first time around.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Feb 19, 2010)

Got a reply from Congressman Ron Kind today.  Pure stock letter.

Dear Travis:

Thank you for contacting me about animal rights.  I appreciate hearing from you on this important issue. 

As we share the planet with the numerous species of birds, mammals, fish, and other forms of life, it is important to take into consideration the effects of modern society on all creatures, big and small.

The treatment of animals is an issue that concerns many people and, as a pet owner myself, I will continue to support and follow the progress of animal rights in Congress.  Much can be done to improve or update practices that are cruel by today's standards.  Please be assured that should this legislation regarding such issues come before the House of Representatives, I will keep your views in mind.

Again, thank you for contacting me with your concerns.  Please let me know if you have further questions on this or any other issue.  I also encourage you to visit my Web site, www.house.gov/kind, where you can find updated information, sign up to receive my electronic newsletter, and send me e-mail.


----------



## beanb142002 (Feb 19, 2010)

Done!  On it's way!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Mar 1, 2010)

*responce*

U.S. Senator Dianne Feinstein

Thank you for writing to express your support for a proposal to redefine the  United States Postal Service's (USPS) mailing standards to allow the shipping of tarantulas. I appreciate hearing from you and apologize for the delay in my response.  

I directed a member of my staff to contact the USPS about this issue. The USPS states that they are aware of this proposal and are reviewing suggestions to redefine their standards for shipping tarantulas. Currently, the USPS categorizes poisonous reptiles, insects, and spiders such as tarantulas as nonmailable animals under "Publication 52 - Hazardous, Restricted and Perishable Mail." However, nonpoisonous and non-disease-conveying insects and spiders are permitted under special handling postage.


----------



## joshuai (Mar 1, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> U.S. Senator Dianne Feinstein
> 
> Thank you for writing to express your support for a proposal to redefine the  United States Postal Service's (USPS) mailing standards to allow the shipping of tarantulas. I appreciate hearing from you and apologize for the delay in my response.
> 
> I directed a member of my staff to contact the USPS about this issue. The USPS states that they are aware of this proposal and are reviewing suggestions to redefine their standards for shipping tarantulas. Currently, the USPS categorizes poisonous reptiles, insects, and spiders such as tarantulas as nonmailable animals under "Publication 52 - Hazardous, Restricted and Perishable Mail." However, nonpoisonous and non-disease-conveying insects and spiders are permitted under special handling postage.


Progress! But tarantulas are non poisonous, there venomous so there is a loophole you could use to get out of trouble?? And is there diseases anyone has found tarantulas to carry? and what is special handling postage? thanks for all your hard work ken!


----------



## codykrr (Mar 1, 2010)

what i don't understand is this 

"nonpoisonous and non-disease-conveying insects and spiders are permitted under special handling postage"

all spiders are venomous.

maybe not all insects but ALL spiders are.....right?

that's just ignorant.  so we can ship everything!

spiders are not "poisonous" their "venomous"  nor do they carry diseases.

but wonder how much the special handling postage costs.


----------



## codykrr (Mar 1, 2010)

joshuai beat me to it.


----------



## joshuai (Mar 1, 2010)

im a quickie


----------



## super-pede (Mar 1, 2010)

I signed.hopefully they'll change the law!


----------



## CAK (Mar 1, 2010)

Joe Mastous from Iowa has signed!


----------



## VESPidA (Mar 1, 2010)

wow... i'm just shocked a representative/member of her staff even read your letter, and cared to follow-up

all i got was a crummy form letter! .....*thoughts of charlie brown looking into an empty mailbox on valentine's day*


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmmm I wonder if he really typed this.  Here you go Ken.  



Dear Mr. Cowin:

Thank you for taking the time to contact me with your thoughts regarding the effect of the United States Postal Code guidelines on the shipping of tarantulas. I appreciate hearing from your about this issue. I have forwarded your correspondence along to my staff that handles animal issues and they will be looking into your concern on my behalf.

I am working diligently to be responsive to the needs and concerns of the people of our Commonwealth and country. Please know that your views are very important to me, and I will keep them in mind.

Again, thank you for sharing your thoughts with me. Please do not hesitate to contact me in the future about this or any other matter of importance to you.

If you have access to the Internet, I encourage you to visit my new web site, http://casey.senate.gov. I invite you to use this new online office as a comprehensive resource to stay up-to-date on my work in Washington, request assistance from my office or share with me your thoughts on the issues that matter most to you and to Pennsylvania.

Sincerely,
Bob Casey
United States Senator


----------



## syndicate (Mar 1, 2010)

codykrr said:


> all spiders are venomous.


There is actually some species that do not have venom ;]
Spiders belonging to the genera Uloboridae, Holarchaeidae and Mesothelae do not possess venom glands.

I think it would be great if rules got changed about shipping spiders but very strict guidelines about packaging would have to be put in place.Not all tarantulas are exactly harmless creatures and if a spider managed to escape and bite a postal worker they would have serious lawsuits on there hands.Also some species of tarantulas have potentially medical significant venom which has been known to hospitalize people so things like this would all have to be taken into consideration.
To top that off most people have serious fears of spiders so that would be another roadblock that would be encountered.I'm sure many employees wouldn't feel safe knowing there is a giant spider in the box!
Just my 2 cents!
Good luck everyone,
-Chris


----------



## BCscorp (Mar 1, 2010)

Id think flying under the radar as it has been would be better than stirring this up. Theres nothing saying it'll go in the hobbys favour.
Maybe it'll tighten restrictions?


----------



## splangy (Mar 1, 2010)

If USPS blocks tarantulas, then they just lose our business.  Fedex and UPS still ship them, right?


----------



## TheTyro (Mar 3, 2010)

Signed!


----------



## Tcollector (Mar 3, 2010)

syndicate said:


> There is actually some species that do not have venom ;]
> Spiders belonging to the genera Uloboridae, Holarchaeidae and Mesothelae do not possess venom glands.
> 
> I think it would be great if rules got changed about shipping spiders but very strict guidelines about packaging would have to be put in place.Not all tarantulas are exactly harmless creatures and if a spider managed to escape and bite a postal worker they would have serious lawsuits on there hands.Also some species of tarantulas have potentially medical significant venom which has been known to hospitalize people so things like this would all have to be taken into consideration.
> ...



The only possible way for a tarantula or any spider in fact to escape is if the dealer did not package them right. Plus people handling the packages dont know what is in them so why wouldent they feel safe?


----------



## forhorsmn (Mar 3, 2010)

Signed it Ken. I'll let everyone know if I hear anything back from the great state of Texas


----------



## hillbilly (Mar 19, 2010)

*petition*

First from illinois. yahoo:5:


----------



## BlackCat (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a letter in the mail from Pat Roberts the other day. It said basically the same thing as an email I got from another politician a while back but still, cool to see that someone at their offices actually see the petition signatures right?


----------



## mOtOjUnKiE (Mar 21, 2010)

SIGNED! 

Did you know?

I am the 135th person from California to sign this petition!

*WooHoooooo!*


----------



## Scoolman (Mar 21, 2010)

*Unbelievable*

"You are the 9th person from New Mexico to sign this petition!"
Only 9 people? Seriously? The ATS was founded in Carlsbad, New Mexico.


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Apr 12, 2010)

Never hurts to bump this up and with the new thread started by Paul... BUMP


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Are you kidding me?!*

You are the 21st person from Michigan to sign this petition!


How the heak did this happen? I am ONLY the 21st person?


----------



## joshuai (May 26, 2010)

*alaska senator!*

"Responding to your message‏
From:  Congressman Don Young (ak00iqima@mail.house.gov)  
 You may not know this sender.Mark as safe|Mark as junk 
Sent: Wed 5/26/10 8:21 AM 
To:  joshuai@live.com 



Dear Mr. Brewer,



Thank you for contacting me regarding the mailing of tarantulas in the U.S. Postal system.  I thank you for bringing this issue to my attention.



Having reviewed the merits of mailing tarantulas and analyzed the reason for the current mailing rules which exist, I believe that provisions should be made in the Domestic Mail Manual (DMM) to allow the mailing of tarantulas.  For this reason, I have sent a letter to the Postmaster General to request that he make the necessary changes to the DMM.



The U.S. Postal Service is an independent organization within the federal government, and ultimately mailing restrictions fall under the authority of the Postmaster General.  While I cannot guarantee that he will make these changes, you should know that this is an issue which will receive my continued attention. 



           Once again, thank you for expressing your views on this issue.  If you haven't already, I would encourage you to sign up for my e-newsletter at http://donyoung.house.gov/IMA/issue_subscribe.htm and my YouTube channel at http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=RepDonYoung.   Doing so will allow me to provide you with updates on this and other important issues.  If I can be of any assistance in the future, please do not hesitate to contact me.





EMAIL.BEGINHIDE.MERGE 


M 

                                                                                         Sincerely,







DON YOUNG

                                                                             Congressman for All Alaska



DY/BN



Sincerely,

DON YOUNG


Congressman for All Alaska"


----------



## redrumpslump (May 26, 2010)

Wow that's awesome Josh. Hopefully Mr. Young can help make a difference.


Matt


----------



## satanslilhelper (May 26, 2010)

I think that this was the most promising letter response yet. Let's keep 'em going and make the system work for us like they're supposed to.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (May 26, 2010)

signed! thanks, Ken


----------



## mhill (May 26, 2010)

Signed and sent.


----------



## lancej (May 26, 2010)

*Done*

I was only the 35th person from Florida??


----------



## joshuai (May 26, 2010)

lancej said:


> I was only the 35th person from Florida??


thats OK everyone counts when it comes to making a difference!


----------



## missscarlett (May 26, 2010)

Done!! And done!!!


----------



## Evil Seedlet (May 27, 2010)

Signed  3rd from Oklahoma, jeeze.


----------



## blackrayne (May 27, 2010)

signed...number 11 for va...va is very conservative so i dont have much hope for it, although the list that someone posted for nm not too long ago was the most extreme ive seen...having to have a permit for neon tetras? i hope i read it wrong...


----------



## Y-man (May 27, 2010)

*27th GA*

Signed. Number 27 from Georgia.


----------



## GForce14063 (May 27, 2010)

Done.
  Thanks Ken


----------



## Eclipse (May 27, 2010)

Signed and sent!

147th from CA!!!

WOOT! GO CALI


----------



## lunashimmer (May 27, 2010)

*Thanks, Ken!!!*

"You are the 36th person from Florida to sign this petition!"
:clap:


----------



## AndrewBiddar (May 27, 2010)

You are the 9th person from New Jersey to sign this petition!


Common NJ!


----------



## AndrewBiddar (Jun 25, 2010)

Dear Mr. Biddar:

Thank you for contacting me in support of altering domestic mail requirements to allow for the shipment of tarantulas. I appreciate hearing from you on this issue.

Tarantulas comprise a group of hairy and often large spiders belonging mainly to the family Theraphosidae, of which nearly 900 species have been identified. Most tarantulas are harmless to humans, and some species are popular in exotic pet trade. All tarantulas are venomous, but only some species have venom that can harm humans. Because tarantulas are venomous, the United States Postal Service (USPS) does not permit for their shipment. Section 8.5 of the USPS Domestic Mail Manual says that "any article composition, or material is nonmailable if it can kill or injure another or injure the mail or other property." This includes, but is not limited to, "all poisonous animals except scorpions mailed for medical research purposes or for the manufacture of antivenom; all poisonous insects; all poisonous reptiles; and all types of snakes, turtles, and spiders."

Although no legislation has been introduced to amend the postal code to provide for the shipment of tarantulas, please be assured that I will keep your views in mind should this occur.

Thank you again for contacting me.




Sincerely,


----------



## J.huff23 (Jun 25, 2010)

So who can I write to about this? Congressman? Governer?


----------



## AndrewBiddar (Jun 25, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> So who can I write to about this? Congressman? Governer?


Click link on Page 1


----------



## Scorpionking20 (Jun 25, 2010)

Written off, with some extra editing.


----------



## US Arachnids (Apr 20, 2011)

Petition Signed by Danny & Ashley. (Seperately) 
[26/27th person from MI to sign]

Thanks
US Arachnids


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Apr 20, 2011)

REALLY WTH? You can order radioactive material that can make you extremely sick:barf: and that is not regulated. But something that is harmless is being scrutinized:? BTW I SIGNED;P


----------



## Apollo Justice (Apr 20, 2011)

163rd person in califorina.


----------



## axbrown (Apr 20, 2011)

signed in a heart beat  28th person from GA!!!


----------



## SarahAntula (Apr 20, 2011)

Signed, 40th Person from New York!


----------



## newspidermom (Apr 20, 2011)

Done deal! Signed..sealed...& delivered! Hope this works. Keep you pedipalps crossed...lol


----------



## JC50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Signed and sent.I am the 42nd person from Florida.


----------



## Nanchantress (Apr 21, 2011)

*Signed and sent!*

*10th person from New Mexico*


----------



## 2408bwk (Apr 21, 2011)

*Signed*

Done and Done


----------



## oogie boogie (Apr 21, 2011)

Anything for a good cause. Signed!


----------



## KoriTamashii (Apr 21, 2011)

14th person from Nebraska.


----------



## forhorsmn (Apr 21, 2011)

Your email to Sen. John Cornyn (R TX) sent!
Your email to Sen. Kay Bailey Hutchison (R TX) sent!
Your email to Rep. Michael Burgess (R TX-26) sent!

That's 68 of us from Texas


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 21, 2011)

signed just now


----------



## sssargent1977 (Apr 21, 2011)

Signed Ken, I'm the 18th person from Indiana!!!


----------



## brad and chell (Apr 22, 2011)

*Thanks*

Signed from Michigan.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 22, 2011)

was the 31st in wa state.. hope it helps the hobby:clap:


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Apr 22, 2011)

*signed and emailed*

Your email to Sen. Ron Wyden (D OR) sent!
Your email to Sen. Jeff Merkley (D OR) sent!
Your email to Rep. Greg Walden (R OR-2) sent!
Did you know?

You are the 12th person from Oregon to sign this petition!


----------



## patrickbull (Jun 2, 2011)

Signed! So glad people are standing up for our rights. I salute you all! :clap:


----------



## Robin Da Hood (Jun 2, 2011)

Signed. Hope all goes well.


----------



## LadyofSorrows (Jun 16, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## arachnahoe (Jun 16, 2011)

signed...........


----------



## zosimos (Jun 16, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## Amoeba (Jun 16, 2011)

Signed.


----------



## Jester (Jun 17, 2011)

Signed. First step to helping tarantulas get a positive public eye.


----------



## johnx818 (Jun 17, 2011)

Signed. /10


----------



## PitViper (Jun 17, 2011)

This thread is 2 years old, but signed anyway


----------

